# 6MS MD #30



## navyasw02 (Sep 17, 2010)

Where'd that equation for shear come from?


----------



## Relvinim (Sep 21, 2010)

Table 51.6 of the MERM gives the max shear of an elliptical shape.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 26, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> Table 51.6 of the MERM gives the max shear of an elliptical shape.


Thanks!


----------

